# 18th April "Kneesworth" meet (Royston/Cambs area)



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Everyone welcome

 time could have sworn I had posted the April meet up already - so sorry for not getting this up earlier.

Along with the normal get together we aim to have use of the banquet suite which has a large floor area to have a play with a few radio controlled vehicles 8) I am open to any suggestions, but thought we could have a play then bite to eat (whilst the batteries recharge) then a further play after food break. Hopefully this will mean that we can all manage to have fun.

I have 2 or 3 cars that I will bring and am happy for anyone to have a go with, I am not an expert at radio controlled cars so come show me up

So who can we tempt out for the April meet ?

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge.

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm
NaughTTy
phodge & Mr phodge
OuTTlaw
Longdog
davyrest
moley
Chip_iTT
TTonyTT
markTT225


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You did mention it :wink:

I'll more than likely be there Norman.

Need to search out my battery charger - not seen it since we moved house. Thinking about it, I don't know where the remote control is for one of our RC cars either :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We'll be there too. Hubby is already getting excited - about bringing his RC car..!!

:wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry Norm, I am flying in from a business trip in India on the 18th, so I will be somewhat cream crackered. Pity as I could have showed off my new MkII, which I pick up this week.

Have a good 'un - especially with the RC cars.

Moley


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi norman, ill be there with a car ,thanks for the last meet it was a good one


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> You did mention it :wink:
> 
> I'll more than likely be there Norman.
> 
> Need to search out my battery charger - not seen it since we moved house. Thinking about it, I don't know where the remote control is for one of our RC cars either :roll:


Phew at least I'm not quite as "barking" as I was starting to think :lol:

Might be worth bringing any cars as we may have a charger &/or remote control between us that may work


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

phodge said:


> We'll be there too. Hubby is already getting excited - about bringing his RC car..!!
> 
> :wink:


 8) getting excited as well :wink: boys & toys :lol: of course girls will be able to play as well


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> Sorry Norm, I am flying in from a business trip in India on the 18th, so I will be somewhat cream crackered. Pity as I could have showed off my new MkII, which I pick up this week.
> 
> Have a good 'un - especially with the RC cars.
> 
> Moley


Well just in case you don't feel cream crackered, you will be most welcome - looking froward to seeing your MKII 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi norman, ill be there with a car ,thanks for the last meet it was a good one


 8) another one for the RC derby :lol:

Glad you enjoyed it, always good to see you all.


----------



## Longdog (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey from an event virgin. I will finally be in the UK long enough to come down and share an evening. Looking forward to it and see you all on the 18th. Please go gentle on me


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi looks like i might be still living in this god forsaken country my return to scotland has been delayed. Would you welcome a scottish brother to your meet ?????


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Longdog said:


> Hey from an event virgin. I will finally be in the UK long enough to come down and share an evening. Looking forward to it and see you all on the 18th. Please go gentle on me


We are always extra careful with virgins ;-)

Look forward to meeting you. If it looks like no one is in the bar area just ask where Norman or the TTOC people are as we may be in the hall next door playing with radio control cars 8) although we will certainly be back in for something to eat and recharge the cars.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

davyrest said:


> Hi looks like i might be still living in this god forsaken country my return to scotland has been delayed. Would you welcome a scottish brother to your meet ?????


You will be most welcome, you can dish the dirt about Hev :lol: (only kiddin Hev :-* )

Would be great to meet you before you return up north :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Looks like I may be able to make this meet now - my visit to India has been delayed a week or two, so put me on the list Norm.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll be making the effort as well


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi all...

going to do my utmost to be there on the 18th...

will be my first for a long time (too long say many) - pressures of work etc...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I might just make it ... and, if I can find it in the loft (and if it still works!), I might just bring along an old radio controlled whatsit too ...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> Looks like I may be able to make this meet now - my visit to India has been delayed a week or two, so put me on the list Norm.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Moley


 8) glad you will be able to join us.

Also your MKII looks gorgeous, look forward to seeing it in the flesh :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I'll be making the effort as well


 8) remember if you have any radio control cars charge them up and bring em along.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Hi all...
> 
> going to do my utmost to be there on the 18th...
> 
> will be my first for a long time (too long say many) - pressures of work etc...


Hi Irving

Long time no see, will be great if you can make it. Look forward to catching up with what has been happening in your life.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> I might just make it ... and, if I can find it in the loft (and if it still works!), I might just bring along an old radio controlled whatsit too ...


Looking forward to seeing how the "whatsit too" runs :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> Looking forward to seeing how the "whatsit too" runs :lol:


It's a Lotus ... so "runs" might be a little optimistic :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to seeing how the "whatsit too" runs :lol:
> ...


Ah ha Lots Of Trouble Usually Serious

:lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Instead of a remote control car, can I bring a battery powered Thomas the Tank engine? It does go toot toot and play various Winnie the Pooh music. :?

:wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Instead of a remote control car, can I bring a battery powered Thomas the Tank engine? It does go toot toot and play various Winnie the Pooh music. :?
> 
> :wink:


Of course you can Paul, whatever matches the pace you can drive a remote car :lol: Come to think of it sounds like my sort of pace as the A4 DTM I've got is pretty quick


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

So anyone else fancy joining us ?

Spoke with Dimos this evening, we are OK to use the banqueting room, it is about 80ft long, only downside is that the tables are all set up - this is down to me for not reminding him early enough - I did point out that he buggered off to football last month :lol: So would appreciate that we don't whinge about the tables but use the available space as best we can, think he said there was a 6ft gap at least.

Well I have 3 vehicles ready to tryout 

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm afraid I can no longer make this. A friend needs my friendship at a difficult time for him.

Sorry guys. :?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Norm, I should be able to make this one. Alas, I don't have a radio controlled car to bring along, but I'm sure someone will let me have a quick go on theirs 

Graveley posse: from 6:45 pm out the first pub on the left. 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Hi Norm, I should be able to make this one. Alas, I don't have a radio controlled car to bring along, but I'm sure someone will let me have a quick go on theirs
> 
> Graveley posse: from 6:45 pm out the first pub on the left. 8)


I'll be there Mark - but not at 6:45 :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Weds still looks good for me ...

I finally braved the spiders in the loft and retrieved the RC whatsit.

It's a 1/6th scale Lotus Elise. Electric rather than funny-substance powered. 

From what I remember, it goes pretty fast for about 5 mins, corners on rails, then blows up and needs an engine rebuild. Waiting for the power packs to charge atm to see if it still works.

Norm- are we meeting up en route?


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

i will be there also but will come dressed from work. Dont worry i dont work at alton towers or disney world.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I'm afraid I can no longer make this. A friend needs my friendship at a difficult time for him.
> 
> Sorry guys. :?


Thanks for letting us know Paul, I'm sure your friendship will be appreciated by your friend.

Best wishes
Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Hi Norm, I should be able to make this one. Alas, I don't have a radio controlled car to bring along, but I'm sure someone will let me have a quick go on theirs
> 
> Graveley posse: from 6:45 pm out the first pub on the left. 8)


Will be good to see you and your MK2, yes I will be bringing 3 to play with so no problem with you joinging in with the fun.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Weds still looks good for me ...
> 
> I finally braved the spiders in the loft and retrieved the RC whatsit.
> 
> ...


Tony, sure we will all have fun whatever people bring.

Can meet en route, I now work at Lowestoft so will give you a ring as I should have a better idea of time, then meet at the Little Chef as before if that sounds OK, I would guess 18:45 ish.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Here are my toys


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

davyrest said:


> i will be there also but will come dressed from work. Dont worry i dont work at alton towers or disney world.


 8) Dont tell me you work at Pleasurewood Hills :lol:

See you tomorrow :wink:


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi
Sorry still at work and sadly wont be able to make the meet tonight
Hope you have a good night . Hope to meet yu all soon
David


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great night Norman - glad I made it in the end.

The toys were a lot of fun - sorry Herbie kept trying to mount your little Mini  :lol:

Great to see everyone and to meet John. Nice to see Irving again after so long.

Pete - that Viper was far to civilised :roll: but very 8) all the same  Love to have a ride in one one day (I pay for a gallon of petrol :wink: )

Thanks to Penny & Dave and Mark for the company on the way home - hope it wasn't too slow for you....apart from the quick bits :wink: How did the MKII fair then Mark? You seemed to be a tiny bit behind but that could just be down to you not knowing exactly when I was going to boot it - maybe.

Hopefully see you all next month


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for another excellent meet Norm.

Those RC cars were superb - really good fun and what a selection of sizes  I think Tony wins the biggest and smallest :roll:

Peter, your viper looked awesome - those rear wheels are something else 

I must point out we almost had a Mk2 takeover bid to start with, but it's nice to see the mix. I'm sure remarks on comparisons will continue for a long time.

Hope to see you all next time.

Take care all.

Moley


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Norm for another great meet 8) . Had great fun with the radio controlled cars 8) . My two favorites were the Mini (mainly because nothing else interfered with it), and the Herbie (love those comedy wheelies it does with the flashing lights).

Good to meet some new faces as well. Tony - DSB really had me fooled that it was black at first, until I went round to the other side of the car! :lol: I bet that looks stunning in bright sunshine 8) .

Moley - lovely new car, great colour combo there 8) . Enjoy your trip to India 

Thanks to Paul, Penny and Dave for the mini cruise home. 
Paul - I was just about keeping up with you, you were only a fraction faster, but I think some of that was down to my reaction to you booting it :roll: :lol: I think a DSG'd MK2 V6 would have probably had you  
Nice relaxing criuse for most of the journey though, just popped the criuse control on and watched the MPG climb back up again :lol:


----------



## Longdog (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Norm and to all those there for making me feel welcome. Good location, nice big car park ( just as well when Dodge Vipers turn up  ), and good food. Looking forward to the next opportunity and looking forward to seeing all again :wink:


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Norman for a good night, hope you didnt mind me bring the viper just thought you'd like a look. Thanks for the kind words everyone. The mk2 tts looked great together, like the shocking red  the cool blue 8) and the classy grey


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

markTT225 said:


> I think a DSG'd MK2 V6 would have probably had you


The MK1 does so the MK2 most certainly will :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice one Norman - great fun with the cars. I'm now off to Hethel to find a new wheel :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > I think a DSG'd MK2 V6 would have probably had you
> ...


Yeah right :roll: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys. A great night. And good to see another young lady along too!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi all

Sorry for the delay in replying, I'm glad you all had as much fun as I did. I will try and get copies of Linda's pictures as I only have a couple from my phone (below).

What do people think about running a Sunday meet including the remote control cars as well, might need to run the bigger / faster ones in the car park to really put them through there paces ;-)

It was great to see a mix of Classic TT's and the New Generation TT's certainly made an impressive sight, I really must remember to get my camera out and take a few more pics rather than drooling over the cars :lol:

It was great to see the more sedate Viper but the Le Mans one definately has the exhaust sound track ;-)


----------

